# New (to me!) Hymer 694



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

We picked up our new (to us - actually 1990!) Hymer 694 yesterday and had a lot of fun driving it from Redditch down to its storage place in Hampshire. It is a little noisier than we are used to and we even have to switch our own headlights & windscreen wipers on!  

The guys at Go European did a great job of talking us through how everything works although I am bound to forget it and have loads of questions - the first of which is below;

It is a 3500kg m/home according to what I can make out from the manual - which is German so I can't make out very much. Does this relate to its empty weight or the maximum weight it can carry? It has a towbar fitted but how do I know whether it actually has the capacity to tow anything? I've heard people talk about axle weight and don't have a clue what they mean! Basically I need to know how much stuff I can put in it and how much I can tow.

Thanks in advance!

Sarah


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi and welcome, There should be a plate on the van listing your weights, the first (prob 3400kgs) is fully loaded and ready to go.The second (5200kgs??) is 'Train Weight',that is the combined vehicle weight plus the trailer/car you are towing.The next is max.weight limit on the front axle, and lastly max.weight on the rear axle.
The only way to check is on a public weighbridge unloaded,deduct that from the first figure and that should give you the ammount of weight you can load in.


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

Thanks - perfect explanation. Next stupid question - where might I find the plate?? :?


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
If its a 694 I guess it's a tag axel (6 wheels on 3 axels)?
If so I would guess it's over 3400kg I think ours was 4800kg.
James


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry can't say for sure.Hymer say "VIN Plate mounted on the righthand side at the front just above the skirt". But mine is just in front of the N/S/R wheel. Have a search round the van, it has the Model no. and probably the chassis and model nos. Good luck!


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Good luck - she is a beautiful lady - we loved her and were sorely tempted. Yes the Daves at Go European are fantastic. We had a mature Hymer and I trusted her to the 'enth degree and she never let me down even in minus 10 degrees. My hubby is away a lot and I often have to drive solo to meet him half way. 
Someone on here gave me a web site and I downloaded a manual in English. They have them on ebay but I think they are just photo copies.
Have lots of fun and everyone on here is so helpful - all the best


----------

